# My set up



## greenmouse (Jun 21, 2011)

Hi all
I`ve attached a few pics to show my mouse set up! I`m using fish tanks (less the water), which seams to be the cheapest way to home them. Now with a approximately 20 babies it takes my mouse totall up to 29!!! I just wished i bought a bigger shed now :lol: 
Enjoy  
greenmouse AKA Barry


----------

